# IE PNG Fix



## Johnclassick (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not a programmer, and I've been trying for days to fix this problem. I've read all the forums and seen and tried all is java script to try and fix it, but I can't.

Can someone just help me? Tell me exactly what to paste where and what to change, etc.

My site is www.landscapedesignerlosangeles.com

It's the second page, there's a "transparent" PNG across the big image at the top of the page. Shows up as a grey line in IE. I know it can be fixed!!!

I just can't figure out the specifics.

Thanks!


----------



## artov (Dec 7, 2010)

I do not know about IE, but you might like to set the Develop menu on Safari (Safari->Preferences.... Advanced-tab and "Show Develop menu in menu bar"). I got about 60 errors (the number kept increasing) on the second page.


----------

